# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  डी. डी. डायरेक्ट प्लस (फ्री डिश) सम्बंधित आवश्यक सुचनाए  !

## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1

*****Now DD Free Dish Channels List***

*DD Free Dish (Insat 4B at 93.5°E ) - Till 31 Jan 2016*
*Dish TV	(NSS 6 / SES 8 at 95.0°E)
*
*IBN 7*
*BIG MAGIC GANGAHOUSEFULL MOVIES*
*DANGAL*
*BHOJPURI CINEMA
**SADHNA NATIONAL*

*CINEMA TVINDIA TV
**MAHA MOVIE
**B4 U MOVIES*
*WOW CINEMA*
*INDIA NEWS*

*AASTHA BHAJAN*
*AASTHA TV*


*MANORANJAN TV*


*NEWS NATION*


*SONY PAL*


*DABANGG*


*RISTHEY*


*SONY MIX*


*HOMESHOP 18*


*DD MP*


*ENTERR-10*


*ABC*








*BIG MAGIC*


*SANSKAR*


*9XM*


*France 24*


*INDIA 24x7*


*Star Utsav*


*ZEE ANMOL*


*MASTI*


*B4U Music*


*DILLAGI*


*DW TV*


*NEWS 24*


*NHK WORLD*


*AAJ TAK*


*ABP NEWS*


*RUSSIA TODAY

*



* % DD Channels %**DD NATIONAL*
*DD NEWS*
*DD SPORTS*
*DD KISAN*
*DD BHARATI*
*DD BANGLA*
*DD CHANDANA*
*DD GIRNAR*
*DD KASHIR*
*DD RAJASTHAN*
*DD ORIYA*
*DD PODHIGAI*
*DD PUNJABI*
*DD SAHYADRI*
*DD YADAGIRI*
*DD MALAYALAM*
*LOK SABHA*
*RAJYA SABHA*
*DD BIHAR*
*DD NORTH EAST*
*DD UP*
*DD URDU*
*CHARDIKLA TIME TV*
*DD SAPTGIRI*

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही बढीया जानकारी !मित्र डिश इन्टालेशन की परफेक्ट सचित्र हिन्दी में जानकारी हो तो बताना !नेट पर देशा पर ज्यादा समझ नहीं आया !!सेट टॉप बाक्स से रिकार्ड किया हुआ कम्प्यूटर पर केसे देखे और फोरमेट कैसे कन्वर्ट करे ! .ps (mpg) या .TSV फोरमेट में रिकार्ड होता है !

----------


## VIKRAM1

> बहुत ही बढीया जानकारी !मित्र डिश इन्टालेशन की परफेक्ट सचित्र हिन्दी में जानकारी हो तो बताना !नेट पर देशा पर ज्यादा समझ नहीं आया !!सेट टॉप बाक्स से रिकार्ड किया हुआ कम्प्यूटर पर केसे देखे और फोरमेट कैसे कन्वर्ट करे ! .ps (mpg) या .TSV फोरमेट में रिकार्ड होता है !


अगर आप को रिकार्डिंग PC में ही चलाना है तो कन्वर्टर से अच्छा mpg प्लेयर इनस्टॉल करले |
Download Player

----------


## anita

अच्छी जानकारी जी 

बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## VIKRAM1

डिश इंस्टालेशन में क्या प्रॉब्लम आ रहा है ?

----------


## VIKRAM1

> अच्छी जानकारी जी 
> 
> बढ़िया सूत्र


 शुक्रिया admin जी !

----------


## ashwanimale

मूझे भी जानकारी अच्छी लगी,
शुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## VIKRAM1

***Now Dishtv free Channels List**
**
ISHWAR TV*
*ZEE RAJASTHAN NEWS*
*VRINDA TV*
*CHANNEL ONE NEWS*
*AAKASH AATH*
*DHOOM MUSIC*
*MUSIC FATAFATI*
*POLIMER*
*AMRITA TV*
*SHALOM*
*ASEERVATHAM*
*MAIBOLI*
*MI MARATHI*
*PTC CHAKDE*
*ZEE KALINGA*
*SVBC*
*ZING*
*DIVYA*
*HBN*
*NEWS NATION*
*MAZHAVIL MANORAMA*
*ISAI ARUVI*
*VASANTH TV*
*NEPAL 1*
*WE TV*
*SRI SANKARA*
*BHAKTI TV*
*SAAM TV*
*KATYAYANI*
*CCTV NEWS*
*KASHISH NEWS*
*9X JALWA*
*LIVE INDIA*
*CAPTAIN TV*
*ABN ANDHRA JYOTI*
*SATSANG * 
*DISHA TV*
*MULTIPLEX * 
*NEWS STATE*
*ANGEL TV*
*KALAIGNAR*
*MAKKAL THOLAIKATCHI*
*MURASU*
*SIRIPOLI*
*GOD TV*
*FASHION TV*
*ALJAZEERA*
*NAAPTOL*
*NAAPTOL*
*ZEE TAMIZH*
*ZEE PUNJAB HARYANA HIMACHAL*

----------


## donsplender

> अगर आप को रिकार्डिंग PC में ही चलाना है तो कन्वर्टर से अच्छा mpg प्लेयर इनस्टॉल करले |
> Download Player


मित्र लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा !

----------


## donsplender

> डिश इंस्टालेशन में क्या प्रॉब्लम आ रहा है ?



परफैक्ट डिश इन्टालेशन का सरल तरिका क्या है जिससे 100 प्रतिशत सही डिश एलाईन हो जाए ! क्योकी डिश इन्टाल करने वाला भी अंदाजे से ही काम करता है जिससे पुरे चेनल नहीं आ पाते है और जो आते है उनकी सिंगनल क्वालीटी भी कमजोर होती है जो सामान्य मौसम में तो प्राब्लम नहीं करते पर वारीश के टाईम पर चेनल दिखना बन्द हो जाते है !!

----------


## VIKRAM1

> परफैक्ट डिश इन्टालेशन का सरल तरिका क्या है जिससे 100 प्रतिशत सही डिश एलाईन हो जाए ! क्योकी डिश इन्टाल करने वाला भी अंदाजे से ही काम करता है जिससे पुरे चेनल नहीं आ पाते है और जो आते है उनकी सिंगनल क्वालीटी भी कमजोर होती है जो सामान्य मौसम में तो प्राब्लम नहीं करते पर वारीश के टाईम पर चेनल दिखना बन्द हो जाते है !!


ऐसा नहीं है वो (डिश इन्टाल करने वाला) भी प्रोफेशनल है | इसका कारण है हर नेटवर्क के डिश कुछ फ्रीक्वेंसीयां होती है, हर फ्रीक्वेंसी में १०-३५ लगभग चैनल लोड होते है जो सेट करने पर यदि एक फ्रीक्वेंसी की क्वालिटी सिग्नल हाई करदे तो दुसरे की बिलकुल लो या सिग्नल नही आएगा जिससे आप पुरे चैनल नहीं देख पाएँगे !ख़राब मौसम में सिर्फ वो ही चैनल आ पाते है जिनका सिग्नल क्वालिटी हाई हो | ये समस्या लगभग सभी DTH में मिलेगी |किसी में कम किसी में ज्यादा |

बिजली कडकती बरसातों में तो DTH बॉक्स चालू ही नहीं करना चाहिए | बिजली गिरने का खतरा होता है और ये सुचना हर बॉक्स के manu में दिया होता है !

----------


## donsplender

> ऐसा नहीं है वो (डिश इन्टाल करने वाला) भी प्रोफेशनल है | इसका कारण है हर नेटवर्क के डिश कुछ फ्रीक्वेंसीयां होती है, हर फ्रीक्वेंसी में १०-३५ लगभग चैनल लोड होते है जो सेट करने पर यदि एक फ्रीक्वेंसी की क्वालिटी सिग्नल हाई करदे तो दुसरे की बिलकुल लो या सिग्नल नही आएगा जिससे आप पुरे चैनल नहीं देख पाएँगे !ख़राब मौसम में सिर्फ वो ही चैनल आ पाते है जिनका सिग्नल क्वालिटी हाई हो | ये समस्या लगभग सभी DTH में मिलेगी |किसी में कम किसी में ज्यादा |
> 
> बिजली कडकती बरसातों में तो DTH बॉक्स चालू ही नहीं करना चाहिए | बिजली गिरने का खतरा होता है और ये सुचना हर बॉक्स के manu में दिया होता है !


जी हां बात कुछ ऐसी ही लगती है !!
हां बारीश में सुरक्षा सम्बन्धि बात सही कही है !! मेने भी पढा था नेट पर ! डिश और सेट टाप बाक्स दोनों को अर्थ करने का कहा गया था !!

----------


## donsplender

मित्र ये जी सेट 15 और इनसेट 4 बी दोनों ही 93.5 डीग्री पर स्थापित है तो डिश की कुछ सेटींग करनी पडेगी या सिर्फ सेट टाप बाक्स में बताई सेटींग करना पर्याप्त रहेगा ?

----------


## VIKRAM1

> मित्र ये जी सेट 15 और इनसेट 4 बी दोनों ही 93.5 डीग्री पर स्थापित है तो डिश की कुछ सेटींग करनी पडेगी या सिर्फ सेट टाप बाक्स में बताई सेटींग करना पर्याप्त रहेगा ?


आगे की अपडेट आने पर पोस्ट करूँगा अभी इतनी ही लेटेस्ट अपडेट आई है |

----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## pkpasi

> ***Now Dishtv free Channels List**
> **
> ISHWAR TV*
> *ZEE RAJASTHAN NEWS*
> *VRINDA TV*
> *CHANNEL ONE NEWS*
> *AAKASH AATH*
> *DHOOM MUSIC*
> *MUSIC FATAFATI*
> ...


मेरे डिश मे ये चैनल नही आ रहे

----------

